# areas in paphos to live in



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been looking at various properties that are available to rent in paphos the names of the places I know nothing about so perhaps someone can give me advice about these first one very interesting universal area, Tala, emba peyia,anarita, kato, geroskipou, mesoyi 
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The universal area is not all that great. Full of lower class eastern Europeans and lots of holiday makers. Not ideal for full time living.
Kato Paphos is lower Paphos and takes in a lot of areas including tombs of the kings and the sea front area.
I personally don't like Emba at all.
Tala and Peyia are very popular for full time living among expats. Plenty of restaurants and tavernas in both places, close to Coral Bay. Peyia is quite a drive to Paphos but does have a lot of facilities, shops etc while Tala doesn't have a lot of shops but is closer to Paphos.
Geroskipou is not particularly popular among expats but is close to town so handy for most things.
Mesogi is a very traditional village, not many British or other foreigners though there are a few and some nice little tavernas. Close to town so handy for most things.

Veronica


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Veronica there were a few in Kato and that would be my preferred option guess it will depend on what's available at the time, just a thought is it best to go look at possible properties or rent one I like before leaving UK so I have a place to go on arrival. 
Cheers


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> Thanks Veronica there were a few in Kato and that would be my preferred option guess it will depend on what's available at the time, just a thought is it best to go look at possible properties or rent one I like before leaving UK so I have a place to go on arrival.
> Cheers


Hey! Don't forget Tsada! 
It's rather ideally placed for town and, being at a higher elevation, is generally out of the high humidity in summer. Winter is a little cooler but not so bad and the views from here are magnificent!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Thanks Veronica there were a few in Kato and that would be my preferred option guess it will depend on what's available at the time, just a thought is it best to go look at possible properties or rent one I like before leaving UK so I have a place to go on arrival.
> Cheers


I would not recommend committing yourself to anything without first having seen it.
Far better to rent a holiday let for a couple of weeks to give you time to view a few places for long term. Remember that not all rental agents will accurately describe properties and what sounds nice on their websites might turn out to be not very nice at all.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't see anything for rent in Tsada 
Cheers


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok that makes sense 
Cheers


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> I didn't see anything for rent in Tsada
> Cheers


Hi,

Yes there are properties for both sale and rent in Tsada. I can't say I look at the agents lists but as I drive around the area there are a good number of properties with signs up saying to let/rent, some right in the village centre - mind you most look like diy signs put up by the owners. 
I, like Veronica, suggest you take a short term rental and take the time to drive around before you make any firm decision.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rentals*

I rent in Chloraka - for many reasons. I wanted to live somewhere within walking distance to a decent supermarket, pharmacy, doctor, butcher etc. A place that is on a bus route. I used to live in Geroskipou but find access everywhere easier from this side of Paphos.

Unable to PM you so I did a search along the lines of 'long term rental in Paphos' and came up with a few companies. When I was looking around for somewhere to live I contacted 3 agencies and gave them my requirements. Only one ticked all the boxes ie showed me places in the correct areas, within my budget and type of accommodation. Another had sets of keys and wanted to show them all regardless of area and the third didn't come back to me.

If a property is empty you can move in as soon as you have signed the agreement and paid rent and in our case we paid one month's rent as a deposit which I think is the norm here in Cyprus. We saw the furnished apartment at 10am and had the keys by noon the same day and having arranged electricity moved in the following morning!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Talagirl, if you have a company to recommend please do so here rather than in pm so that others can benefit.

Thank you


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Veronica there were two I have been given to look at smartrentzcyprus mmrent-paphos which I will look at 
Cheers


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Veronica - I wasn't sure about the rules regarding advertising!

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

is the company that was successful in finding me my apartment in Chloraka.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its only advertising if it is your own business. Its ok to recommend a business that you have found reliable.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

When I came to rent I went via Smart Rentz. Two lovely ladies who sorted me on the very first visit. They listened to my needs such as area and amount I was prepared to pay.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

That is also our plan, we will contact 3 agent 2 weeks before our trip, tell them what/where and how much we want to pay.

We will give them one day each to show us suitable properties and then make a decision.

Any recommendations regarding good agents and also a local english speaking lawyer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A very good rental agent is Fine homes
Paphos property for Rent, Holiday villas in Cyprus

For legal matters we always use Kalogirou Law. 
kalogiroulaw.com - Cyprus Law Office, Home

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes wish we had gone with the above agents. We did speak with Mr Rent and they seem to be genuine and very helpful. Wish we had found them earlier. Although if one of the owners or staff read this thread. 'Please guys sort out the webpage!!, advertising many homes as already rented helps no-one'.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ken and Valery said:


> Yes wish we had gone with the above agents. We did speak with Mr Rent and they seem to be genuine and very helpful. Wish we had found them earlier. Although if one of the owners or staff read this thread. 'Please guys sort out the webpage!!, advertising many homes as already rented helps no-one'.


I would think that it makes things much easier for rental agents not to take properties off as soon as they are rented because so often tenants leave soon after renting because they find they have made a mistake. It is very time consuming putting properties on especially with rentals where there is such a big turn around so they will leave them for a while in case they come back on the market.
Rental agents have a lot of work to do for relatively little so it is understandable when they try to make life a little bit more manageable for themselves.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

One place not mentioned is Mandria. There are quite a few expats living over there and it's pretty close to Paphos, about as close as Peyia probably. It's a nice little village with shops and places to eat plus it has a great chippy  

Another nice place is Kouklia, but it's quite abit out from Paphos and doesn't have as much to do as Mandria and other places other people have mentioned


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes Mandria has quite a few expats and the best fish and chip restaurant in Paphos
It is close to the airport and not too far from Paphos. The biggest drawback is that it is very windy and the planes from the airport take off over Mandria.
It is a nice village though with a very pretty village square with several nice tavernas and coffee shops etc.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Davetheeagle said:


> That is also our plan, we will contact 3 agent 2 weeks before our trip, tell them what/where and how much we want to pay.
> 
> We will give them one day each to show us suitable properties and then make a decision.
> 
> Any recommendations regarding good agents and also a local english speaking lawyer.


Becky at Smartrentz is mentioned before. We have only positive experience of her, even if we in the end found our rental ourselves. The others we tried did not even bother about our needs

Anders


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes a positive big YES for Becky @ smartrentz. She found ours apartment for us


----------

